# 2018 Factory Order TT RS Discounts?



## nicholascanada (Jan 23, 2015)

I am wondering, for those that ordered a 2018 TT RS and waited for it from the factory, were you able to secure any type of discount? If so, how much and are you in Canada or the US? Thanks for your help.


----------

